# best way to reduce heat with out speding to much money



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

hey i am having a problem when ever i play games like oblivion or pretty much any 3d game my computer crashes i think its because of it overheating so any really cheap solutions would be very much appreciated


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

First is case fans, you should have a minimum of one in the front blowing in and one in the rear exhausting hot air out.

I prefer in addition to that to have one in the side blowing in (altough you could experiment and exhaust this out) and one in the top, this should always exhaust out. This assumes your case is made to mout these fans but you could also mod it.

Good cable management is also important, keep the cable tied and out of the road of airflow.

After this if you still have a problem then it would be a good idea the clean and reapply thermal paste, artic silver5 is best.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/as5.htm

Follow these instructions to apply

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

cheers and merry xmas


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas and have a great New Year!


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Make sure that your CPU heatsink is properly (tightly) seated on the CPU, making full contact. I made the mistake just this morning of letting it be a little loose, and it was idling @ 70 degrees celcius. After fixing it, it idles at a mere 30 degrees!


Happy Holidays :wave:


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

i have found a temporary solution i have just removed the side panel and front panel now it doesnt crash the full computer for at least a hour lol


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

even with a powerful external fan my temprats are still high at idle my graphix card is at 47 degrees c and some thing called temp 1 is at 50 so somthings not working right


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

if there is not a good bond between the heatsink and the cpu (thermal paste) then it does not mater how cool it is its not taking heat away from the cpu, as stated above i think that is your problem. Also what cpu do you have it might just be one that runs hot.


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

> i have found a temporary solution i have just removed the side panel and front panel now it doesnt crash the full computer for at least a hour lol


Thats a good indication that you have a heat problem so that narrows this down.



> even with a powerful external fan my temprats are still high at idle my graphix card is at 47 degrees c and some thing called temp 1 is at 50 so somthings not working right


That was also a good idea, did the computer crash at all with the fan blowing in there?

Was the video card temp @47C and the pu temp @50C when the computer was at full load like when playing a 3dgame?

I would try all the suggestions in post #2 including replacing the thermal paste


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

@1 got owned my cpu is an intel celeron D 3.46GHz
@doby the game stil crashed but the computer didn't and not it was idle when those reading were taken i took them with speed fan
Edit: and guys i really appreciate the help


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

i would try the thermal paste


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep I agree


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

ok i'll give it a try how much does this stuff cost?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

thompson56 said:


> @1 got owned my cpu is an intel celeron D 3.46GHz
> @doby the game stil crashed but the computer didn't and not it was idle when those reading were taken i took them with speed fan
> Edit: and guys i really appreciate the help


dual 3.5 GHz? If you're on the stock cooler with a case with poor airflow, that can explain alot. That is alot of heat to be trying to get rid of? the gfx cad is fine, mine hits 60C under gaming, but your temp 1 (likely FSB) shouldnt be even close to 50. what motherboard do you have?


----------



## thompson56 (Oct 29, 2007)

i am not sure what mother board i have i am new to the hardware side of things the models name for my pc is = model name: emachines E4214
manufacturer: elite technology (shenzhen) co., ltd.

not sure if that will help at all


----------

